# [SOLVED] Apache won't start : 'Order' Invalid command

## earendilion

Hi, I've got a problem to start apache. I get this error : 

```
 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

Syntax error on line 90 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

I know it has something to do with the apache upgrade, but cannot find how to solve this...

Here is my apache modules line in make.conf : 

APACHE2_MODULES="apache2 userdir rewrite ssl info mime status mpm dav ldap autoindex"

And my portage --info : 

```
Portage 2.2_rc67_p51 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-ithil x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-ithil-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 Jul 2010 16:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p51

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula RTCW-ETEULA AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1 googleearth"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="apache2 userdir rewrite ssl info mime status mpm dav ldap php5 autoindex"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-gAGzGNicdu,guid=cf01320ce08e4065cb7c152e0000003e"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib64/distcc/bin"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --jobs=2 --load-average=5.0 --verbose --with-bdeps y --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

GS_LIB="/home/earendil/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/earendil/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/earendil/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/earendil/.gtkrc::/home/earendil/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/earendil"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.123"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/2"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib32/dri:/usr/lib64/dri"

LINGUAS="fr"

LOGNAME="earendil"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-mingw32/gcc-bin/4.4.2:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/games/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lzma"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@balleyguier.net"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="package ${PACKAGE} merged on ${HOST} with notice"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="jbballeyguier@gmail.com smtp.free.fr"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail_summary"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/qting-edge /var/lib/layman/x11"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/earendil"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/earendil/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-mingw32/gcc-bin/4.4.2:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/ithil:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3515,unix/ithil:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3515"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="3dnow X a52 acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 aspell avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd emboss encode exif fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fortran gdbm geoip gif gmp gnuplot gnutls gpm gsl gstreamer hal iconv id3tag idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jingle jpeg kde lapack latex lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libv4l2 libwww lua mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma plotutils png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline recode reflection sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sndfile sound sox spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads tidy tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xface xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="apache2 userdir rewrite ssl info mime status mpm dav ldap php5 autoindex" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="svga radeonhd radeon vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="earendil"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="svga radeonhd radeon vesa fbdev"

WINDOWID="75497511"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Zion"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="dc7377490a404578587c4c6349f7dde4-1280554238.29605-321358189"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Thanks for your help  :Wink: 

[EDIT] I forgot to put "authz_host" in the APACHE_MODULES line... I recompiled with this module and it works now  :Wink: 

----------

